# Skyline seats



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys i was wondering if you guys got any pics of your seats? or maybe of any skylines seats.
i am looking for some bucket seats and wanted to see if the skylines are nice.

think i can get skyline bucket seats for cheap? or cheaper then bucket seats from a brand name like Sparco?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

still looking for bucket seats i see


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i got nuthin


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i have been looking for seats for forever... good luck , i have yet to find any for sale.. im bout to give up and go wit 300zx seats


----------



## R34Driftking (Jun 30, 2003)

i can get you a set


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

where can u get them? r they ur old ones??price??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^^^ wut he said


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

We have several sets of R33 seats in stock.

Also Recaros...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you caught my attention...
i checked out ur site, a lot of suttf hasn't been added yet so i guess i'll wait till it does, got any pics of them? you sell them in sets?cuz i'm looking to only buy one


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

agghhh you cheap bastard ^^^


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup  
i'm poor, and who cares bout the passenger


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

i care about the passenger


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

EVO8 said:


> *i care about the passenger *


only thing the passenger is good for is weighing the car down and holding ur drink while driving  drift doesn't have a problem with that because of his kickass cup holder!!!! 

u guys have any pix of the r34 seats?? i have heard that they cost like 3 grand


----------

